# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Click en un link dentro de una página web

## ballumbrosio

Hola a todos,

Estoy desarrollando una macro en Visual Basic que agilice la descarga de información de una página web. 

1. La macro entra a esta página:
http://www.smv.gob.pe/Frm_Informacio...5123B7F806EA74

2. Selecciona los criterios Tipo y Periodo. Por ejemplo: Individual e Intermedio 2012 Trimestre II.
3. Hace Click en el botón "Buscar".

4. Selecciona una empresa. Por ejemplo, "Banco Cencosud" y da como resultado una tabla con 4 archivos (tres para descargar y 1 para acceder)...
(Ver resultado en imagen adjunta)


El problema está en que cuando busco dentro del código de la página para hacer click en los botones de la derecha, no los puedo encontrar. 

Adjunto la macro que hasta ahora va saliendo...

Saludos,

----------


## rcm

Buen dia, solo adjuntaste la foto y no la macro

----------


## ballumbrosio

Gracias, no lo había notado. Ya la adjunté. cabe mencionar que no es que la macro me falle en algún lado, sino que no sé cómo hacer para descargar los archivos que están colgados en esa página...

----------


## ballumbrosio

Estimados, gracias ya pude encontrar la solución. Utilicé el Firebug de Firefox para leer el código y encontrar el enlace que me faltaba. Gracias de todas maneras.

----------


## gonzadhok

> Estimados, gracias ya pude encontrar la solución. Utilicé el Firebug de Firefox para leer el código y encontrar el enlace que me faltaba. Gracias de todas maneras.



Podrias compartir ese parrafo de codifgo, estoy diseñando algo similar y estoy en la misma traba :D

----------

